# What strange things does your chi steal....



## Happykiss (Oct 9, 2005)

Amber will go to any length to steal my lip glosses, the ones in the tubes - she punctures them and trys to eat the stuff and my make up brushes she likes to chew the bristles.

She climbs onto my dressing table and manages to get into my handbag... it's as if no matter how hard I try to hide them she sniffs them a mile away! :lol:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

that's too funny! 

beenie has stolen lip gloss and eye liner..
he likes socks and various underwear..
BUT he mostly sticks to his tennis ball.. he loooves those! 

freia likes shoes and socks.. and of course the ball ebcause it's been's fav!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl seems to like pencils the best. He's chewed on two so far and I have no idea how he got them!!


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Junie has chosen to chew on the cat house. It is made up of that carpet and she chews it off and then tries to eat it! It makes me crazy because I know this cannot be good for her! She also likes to chew the beeds off of my shoes. Anyone that knows me knows that I LOVE my shoes!!! This is a problem with her but luckily she has learned the "no bite" thing and will quickly trot off to chew something else up...like my bamboo rug! :roll: 

likespink


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie truly enjoys pencils, erasers, dryer sheets, any kitchen towel that comes within grabbing distance, the usual shoes....but her favorite thing to steal is LEGO'S!!! We find them in the strangest places with those tell-tale tiny teeth marks!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I forgot to mention that Carl loves discarded sunflower seed shells. He loves to go out on the deck and eat the shells that have fallen from the bird feeder. :shock:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine like shoes, pencils, toilet paper, underwear, any kind of trash :shock:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

socks and undies...Bindi stands by you and waits for the socks


----------



## Tina Clark (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that other Chi's do this. My breeder said that Meechi gathers all the toys and anything else he can find, and drags them to a certain corner where they keep thier shoes and even tries hiding them in the shoes. None of his littermates do this. I was beginning to think I had a neurotic chi comming to me lol She also said that they each have thier own blankies and Meechi carries his around with him allll the time. Again, he is the only one in the litter to do this. I should probably name him Linus! lol


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis gets into the kleenex... by the time we ask what is that noise, he's usually managed to take ten or more out of the box. My husband knows he can reach them by his recliner on the little table but hasn't moved them yet :? 

and yeah! Dryer sheets! He LOVES them.

Also he unrolled an entire roll of toilet tissue and made a little nest out of it (what he didn't eat) and was relaxing in it when my husband got home one day last week.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi likes pencils, pens, empty toilet paper rolls and he likes to steal a sip of my drink when I am not looking :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

As I posted in the knicker post, Tuck loves to get my unders.. he also is great at bringing me leaves from the patio. The funniest time is when he went to my teenage son's room and one by one brought out each and all of his shoes.. stacked them up in the frontroom. It was soooooo funny he had to search around for them all. My son is one of those who loves shoes so there were about 5pairs...


----------



## Cherries (Nov 2, 2005)

*Stealing*

Well He doesn't really chew, But he does like to hoard.
crayons.
undies.
cheese wrappers, The plastic kind
cough drop wrappers
pencils or anything in a tube,eyeliner,mascara, you name it

OH and if you leave a fast food cup around, he will steal thr straw and run off like it's a prize!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Weazle seems fascinated with everything  He's wandered off with pretty much everything that people have mentioned... He also goes after paper towels. If I leave one within range, then it's not too long before he grabs it and trots off... lol


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

peanut's favourite thing has got to be my underwear - no one elses only mine! he also stole a candy bar the other day luckily i got to it before he could eat it! and was drinking coke out of a glass which worried me cos that stuff ain't good for humans let alone tiny chi's!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Anything made out of paper, plastic, bottle caps, leaves, twigs, twistie ties, wrappers, oh and my SOCKS...he is in love with my socks...he also likes to lick my shoes.. :roll:


----------



## mjstett (Mar 24, 2004)

thats funny mine goes for the chapstick chews off the turn screw at the bottom if i dont find it in time
mj


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol
its funny how they all do the same thing, my two r the same underwear socks pens, tissue...
mia
x


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

Wiz is like the toilet paper monster. It is ridiculous how he systematically shreads any piece of paper in sight. He tries to eat most anything he can find and is obsessed with my niece's ballerina slippers. He will stick his head in them and chew on the bows and we will all shout, "Wiz leave Taylor's slipper alone!" and he will growl and run away, slipper dangling from his mouth.


----------

